# Kromski Polonaise for sale



## CamM (Dec 6, 2008)

I think I'm ready to part with my wheel. I like spinning, but I prefer having fabrics at the ready to make clothes, etc. It has the clear finish and an extra bobbin and all the standard things included. I'll even throw in the pound or pound and a half of roving I have remaining. Early December I'll be going out to the Elkhart, IN area, so anywhere along the way I can drop it off to you, or I suppose it could be shipped. The wheel is $650 new. Send a pm if you're interested. Thanks. By the way, not sure if this was supposed to be in bartering, so feel free to move it there.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Cam you are more than welcome to post this here. Thank you! I am sorry you are parting with your wheel but I do understand your reasons. Hopefully you will find a good new home for it. Do you have a picture you can post?


----------



## CamM (Dec 6, 2008)

Marchwind said:


> Cam you are more than welcome to post this here. Thank you! I am sorry you are parting with your wheel but I do understand your reasons. Hopefully you will find a good new home for it. Do you have a picture you can post?


Not at the moment, unfortunately. It's been used lightly (about 3 skeins' worth) so it's in very good condition. I kept the bearings oiled, etc, so it will be good to go. Guess I should mention this is best offer type deal. I don't expect full price.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

HERE is a picture of the Polonaise.

It is hands down one of Kromski's more prestigious wheels.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

It looks very similar to WIHH's first wheel


----------



## CamM (Dec 6, 2008)

MullersLaneFarm said:


> HERE is a picture of the Polonaise.
> 
> It is hands down one of Kromski's more prestigious wheels.


Yeah, it's an amazing wheel no doubt! All right, there have been no takers. I have a half pound of flax also ... obviously it will do me no good. I think the flax was 20 bucks for a half pound. It's gray which I believe means it was stream retted, though I may be wrong on that.


----------

